# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  favorite Japanese websites?

## ST

Hi all. I just want to ask, what are you favorite Japanese websites? (in any language)  :: 
For example, my favorites are: http://www.komi.com/japanese/ (rus/eng)-good site about language http://japan-guide.com/ (eng) –good pen-pal service, forums, info http://www.rosianotomo.com/ (jp) –site in Japanese about Russia  ::  http://polusharie.com/index.php (rus) - about Asian countries, lots of Russian expats http://www.susi.ru/ (rus) –just good site about literature, language, life in modern Japan, Murakami and so on http://www.livejournal.com/users/kitya/ (rus) -just very interesting journal, lots of photos

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

japanese.about.com I find it really useful. ^_^ <- Japanese anime face. :P
わたしわうさぎです。。。or something...

----------


## mariashara

One of my favourite language sites: http://www.multikulti.ru
Japan language: http://www.multikulti.ru/Japanese/
A lot of useful links, texts, grammar, phoenetics, multilingual forums, etc

----------


## ST

http://www.uaz.jp/3909.html Russian car in Japan   ::

----------


## lglben

Check the site in my signature. It's a link to a site with quite a lot of info on Japanese - katakana, hiragana, kanji, idioms - search around there's a lot of stuff. Though you might need a bit of English knowledge to get the most out of it.

----------


## ST

arigatou, i`ll check it out.

----------

